# SCARY Anti news story



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

This beyond words !!! http://news.yahoo.co...-230442665.html


----------



## badbowtie614 (Feb 8, 2012)

Thats crazy!!!!


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Wow! Pyscho!


----------



## ScopinYotes (Jan 31, 2012)

What's wrong with people these days? At least 12 years old? Wow.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

And outside a library near a playground! WHAT?!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Bet she gets off with a " I am a loony" plea.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I couldn't believe "at least twelve years old, preferrably 14 or older" Wow ! Let's see which one of the anti groups comes out on her behalf. I'm thinking PETA or one of the fringe with no visible leaders.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Frightening, though she looks a crazy cow!


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

and people wonder whats wrong with todays society. she is 27, living with her mommy, daddy, and siblings and complains on their practices. i say before you can make a difference shouldn't you at least be able to stand on your own two feet instead of this??? there are some people that should not be allowed to reproduce!!!!!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

another product of our liberal socialist preaching(not teaching) school systems.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

oneshotcowboy said:


> there are some people that should not be allowed to reproduce!!!!!


. If ya have to have a license to fish, maybe you should have to have a license to have kids.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

The lights are on but no one is home.


----------



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

Killing animals is cruel.... lets go kill a person instead. WTH is wrong with people! Obviously she is too stupid to realize that humans are apart of the animal kingdom. Man society is going down hill fast.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

She's creepy looking too ! Fits the part, too bad her name wasn't Ingrid......


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Mick105 said:


> society is going down hill fast.


I wonder how close to the bottom we are ? My ammo supply is pretty good, but I think I better start working the press a bit more.


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

i hope my new rifle hurrys up and get here just in case. lol.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

time to order them "Z-max"


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

just what i was thinkin 220... she is about one inbreeding away from a zombie....lmao


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

oneshotcowboy said:


> just what i was thinkin 220... she is about one inbreeding away from a zombie....lmao


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

I think she needs to be put into a straight jacket made of fur!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Ruger said:


> I think she needs to be put into a straight jacket made of fur!


 I would pay to see that!!!!!!!


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

Yeah--Welcome to Ohio!!!! : (


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

Ruger said:


> I think she needs to be put into a straight jacket made of fur!


now ruger, how can you be so mean, those poor lil critters gave thier lives so someone could enjoy it. it would be such a waste, unless of course it was a old mangy coyote straight jacket ... hehehe


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

oneshotcowboy said:


> those poor lil critters gave thier lives so someone could enjoy it.


I'm not so sure the poor little critters see it that way!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

oneshotcowboy said:


> now ruger, how can you be so mean, those poor lil critters gave thier lives so someone could enjoy it. it would be such a waste, unless of course it was a old mangy coyote straight jacket ... hehehe


I wonder how they see it


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Yeah that'll be about right!


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

I like the mangy coyote idea!


----------



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

I don't think I would like my fur to end up on someone like that. Even though a mangy coyote would make her look better it would be a disgrace to his fur touch a homicidal tree hugger.


----------

